# Wife masturbating



## nyjet (Aug 2, 2017)

For years I have asked my wife if she masturbated. Each time she denied doing so. The other day she was taking a shower and I heard a thump. Walked over to the bathroom to see if she was ok and saw she was sitting on the floor of the shower. Watching a bit realized that she was masturbating.

This was a turn on for me and quietly walked into the room. She was surprised but was OK with me seeing her. I told her that I have been wanting to see her masturbate for years as it was a turn on for me but never brought it up to her being she said she didn't masturbate.

I would love to watch her again and possibly masturbate with her but not sure how to approach the subject with her.

any thoughts?...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Tell her directly, that said I can't see why you can't figure that out for yourself.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

nyjet said:


> For years I have asked my wife if she masturbated. Each time she denied doing so. The other day she was taking a shower and I heard a thump. Walked over to the bathroom to see if she was ok and saw she was sitting on the floor of the shower. Watching a bit realized that she was masturbating.
> 
> This was a turn on for me and quietly walked into the room. She was surprised but was OK with me seeing her. I told her that I have been wanting to see her masturbate for years as it was a turn on for me but never brought it up to her being she said she didn't masturbate.
> 
> ...


*Sounds like a subject matter that would best be covered when the two of you are snuggling in each other's arms off in the afterglow of a rampant, loving session of mutually gratifying bedroom sex! 

I'm a firm believer that loving marital honesty is far more prevalent then and would be the perfect time to broach the subject!

Good luck!*


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

This thread seems VERY familiar. Im either having deja vu or it seems word for word like another first time post.

If it isnt, OP you've already received great advice.


----------



## Bianca Stella (Sep 26, 2017)

How long have you been married? Is your sex life affected because of this? Meaning, she prefers the toys over you?
Need more info, but a good start would be offering to do it together...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I went fishing last night. Seven miles out...deeper water.
It was overcast, the Great Lake rather smooth.

I caught 12 walleye, three yellow perch.

And one 10 lb. Bullhead Catfish. He was very, very hard to unhook. I cut the line.
I cut him free, hooks a-dangling...none in me.

I can still smell him on my fingers as I type.

This is a true story. I have the pictures on my phone...always do.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

nyjet said:


> For years I have asked my wife if she masturbated. Each time she denied doing so.
> 
> ......Watching a bit realized that she was masturbating.
> 
> ...


The real questions you need to think about are (1) does she have higher desire/libido than you do or not? (2) Why would she tell you she didn't, when she does and what does that mean about your relationship and her openness?

So she is probably masturbating because she is not getting as much sex as she wants or as much of a certain kind of sex as she wants. Does that mean she is having sex with you less often than you would like? Yes you want to see her masturbate, but would you give up an additional night of sex with her to watch her masturbate? Or are you hoping that it will be an additional sexual experience for you when she masturbates?

is there something that masturbation gives her that sex with you doesn't give her?

You are asking us for advice on your reinforcing a behavior that you may or may not want her to exhibit.

Now to the question of why did she say she didn't when she does? She could be embarrassed and ashamed of masturbating. By asking to watch she is having to confess to you each time she masturbates in front of you that she isn't the good girl she wants you to think she is.

Is she trying to change herself and learn to be more erotic for you? Most of the women's sex help books suggest learning about your own orgasmic response through masturbation as a first step in learning how to be more sexual with a partner. 

What every her reason, it will impact she will behave. Make sure you tell her that it is natural and healthy and ask if there is any toy you can buy with her that maybe the two of you can play with because you want to be part of her sexuality. I would tell her that you don't want her to feel embarrassed about anything in front of you. 

Good luck. Sounds like you might have some fun with this new knowledge.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

For various medical and other reasons, all sex for us is me kissing and fondling my wife while she uses a vibrator on herself. She says no man or woman can make her orgasm like her vibrator can. Judging by the many calls to God, she is right. A few weeks ago I commented that my wife was orgasm greedy because she had 6 in one week. She told me, those are the only ones I know about. 

I have always tried to get a new sex partner to masturbate for me. You learn a lot about what they like that way. I can immediately see if they like direct stimulation on their clitoris or want penetration. I can see if they are gentle or rough. There is a lot to learn from watching from rhythm to speed. Armed with that knowledge I can better give her an enjoyable experience.


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

I wish mine would tell me, she says she doesn't but come on. She's human. I'd just like to not be the only horn dog in the relationship, I try to get her to be as wild as me but she just holds herself back. I don't get why women do this to themselves and their hisbands instead of just being free and open and enjoy all their sexuality when they have a trusting and loving husband.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

This is a repeat. Word for word. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sissyphus (Feb 1, 2012)

She says no man or woman can make her orgasm like her vibrator can. Judging by the many calls to God, she is right. Now that's funny!


----------

